# At'



## aedude94

I was reading a Czech language book the other day and the word "At'" came up. The book didn't even explain how to use it, and when I search the dictionary for this word I get "no matter what." I feel like this is not the correct meaning, so I was wondering if anyone could help explain what this small word means. Also, does the "Mujweb" site on the Wordreference listed sites work for anyone? It does not for me, and I saw a post about how that site was a huge help, though I cannot access it. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jana337

> Also, does the "Mujweb" site on the Wordreference listed sites work for anyone? It does not for me, and I saw a post about how that site was a huge help, though I cannot access it. Thanks everyone!


Yes, I can open it both in Firefox and in IE. 





aedude94 said:


> I was reading a Czech language book the other day and the word "At'" came up. The book didn't even explain how to use it, and when I search the dictionary for this word I get "no matter what." I feel like this is not the correct meaning, so I was wondering if anyone could help explain what this small word means.


"Ať" is a tricky word. The dictionary is not wrong, just very, very imprecise and incomplete.

The most common usage of "ať" is in indirect commands and wishes.

He told me to go home. _
- Řekl mi, abych šel domů.
- Řekl mi, *ať* jdu domů.
_I wanted him to help mi._
- Chtěl jsem, aby mi pomohl.
- Chtěl jsem, *ať* mi pomůže._

The meanings of the sentences in each pair are identical (the different tenses notwithstanding), the latter is slightly more colloquial and compelling.

Another: Interjections and wishes (some languages use subjunctives in such situations).
Let him do what he wants.
_- *Ať *si dělá, co chce._
Long live the queen!
_- *Ať* žije královna._
O God, may nothing bad happen to him!
_ - Bože, *ať* se mu nic nestane!_

And finally, the usage you mentioned:
I will meet him no matter what!
- _Setkám se s ním,* ať *se děje, co se děje._ (ať se děje, co se děje - a set phrase for "no matter what")
Whether it rains or not, I will have to go there.
_- *Ať *prší nebo ne, budu tam muset jít.
_They flunked me no matter how hard I tried.
- _Vyhodili mě, *ať* jsem se snažil, jak jsem se snažil_.

I hope other natives come up with more examples.


----------



## Duya

In other words, the closest English equivalent (I dare not say "translation") is "Let"?


----------



## Jana337

Duya said:


> In other words, the closest English equivalent (I dare not say "translation") is "Let"?


Not at all for the first group, yes for the second and a careful yes for the third one.  The meanings of "ať" are so disparate that you won't find one English word that captures them all.


----------



## aedude94

Wow, thank you very much Jana! Your examples helped a lot and the mention of the subjunctive helped me understand too, since I know Spanish and some French! Thank you very much! If anyone else has other examples, they would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------

